# Help with Cheddar Potato Bake!



## regga (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi,

I have tried to make this dish at least 6 times but the sauce separates.  Could someone please help me. 


CHEDDAR POTATO BAKE :

1 kg Potatoes, peeled and thinly sliced
1/2 cup grated cheddar cheese              )
1 level tspn mixed herbs                        )
1 level tblspn chopped parsley                )  combined
1/4 level tspn freshly ground black pepper)
1 x 300ml carton cream
1 level tblspn chopped parsley
1 cup grated cheddar cheese

1. Put half potatoes into a greased 1.5 litre ovenproof dish.
2. Sprinkle with combined ingredients.
3. Cover with remaining potatoes, drizzle with cream.  Sprinkle with parsley and cheese.
4. Bake in a moderate oven 375F 1-1 1/4 hours or till potatoes are tender.


I have tried different potatoes, different cheese, shorter cooking time, lower oven temperature but nothing helps.  So please HELP. 

Thankyou
regga.


----------



## Swann (Jun 18, 2006)

I wish I could help you Regga but I cannot think of a reason the sauce should seperate unless you are not using heavy cream. Cream and cheddar should blend well. Cheddar does not like to melt and blend into a homogenous  sauce. Perhaps mixing some flour with the cheese would help. I think that I would try making small dishes using a few differing methods to see if you solve the problem. Let us know the results.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a recipe for cheddar potatoes that always works well for me and is very popular with guests.

Cheddar Potatoes
4 tablespoons butter
4 tablespoons flour
2 cups milk
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon pepper
4 medium potatoes (raw), peeled and thinly sliced

In a saucepan, melt butter over medium heat.  Stir in flour until smooth.  Gradually add milk.  Bring to a boil and cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened.  Remove from heat and add the cheese, salt, Worcestershire sauce and pepper.  Stir until cheese is melted.  Place 1/2 of the sliced potatoes in a greased 2 quart casserole.  Top with 1/2 the sauce.  Layer remaining potatoes on top of sauce and spread the rest of the sauce on top.  Cover and bake in a 350ºF preheated oven for 40-45 minutes. Uncover and bake 20 minutes longer or until potatoes are tender and lightly browned.  Yield:  4-5 servings. (You may add any herbs or spices you like to the sauce.)


----------



## regga (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi,
   I just wanted to say thankyou for the replies.

regga.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2006)

The difference is the flour.  It is used to make a roux with the butter.  The roux stabilizes the melted cheese and keeps it from separating.


----------

